# Wooden Award College Basketball Player of the Year candidates



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Wooden Award College Basketball Player of the Year candidates (8-6-03).
http://sports.espn.go.com/sports/gen/wire?messageId=19024236

Wooden Award site.
http://www.woodenaward.com/index.cfm


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

Id have to agree with Andy Katz that 1 of the glaring snubs is Ronny Turiaf, especially when teammate Cory Violette makes it.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I am happy with Lanford and Simen as candidates.

Big 12 Players (10)
Kevin Bookout 6-8 So F Oklahoma
Andre Emmett 6-5 Sr F Texas Tech
David Harrison 7-0  Jr C Colorado
Arthur Johnson 6-9 Sr C Missouri
Keith Langford 6-4 Jr F Kansas
Brandon Mouton 6-4 Sr G Texas
Rickey Paulding 6-5 Sr G Missouri
Lawrence Roberts 6-9 Jr F Baylor
Wayne Simien 6-8 Jr F Kansas
James Thomas 6-8 Sr C Texas


Hey that is more than SEC (3), looks like again the Big 12 is better than the SEC.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: Wooden Award College Basketball Player of the Year candidates*



> Originally posted by <b>ltrain99</b>!
> Id have to agree with Andy Katz that 1 of the glaring snubs is Ronny Turiaf, especially when teammate Cory Violette makes it.


Not yet. Right now, Violette is better than Turiaf. When Violette was out, Turiaf stepped up, but Violette is currently the better player.

I like the list a lot. Paul Davis could be a major candidate, but I thought he would be left off. One underdog for the Wooden Award is Arthur Johnson. He won't win it, but he will put up great stats this year.


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> I am happy with Lanford and Simen as candidates.
> 
> Big 12 Players (10)
> ...



I think they judge on how good a conference is more by how the teams have done at the end-of-the-season rather then player award nominations.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

It seems like this list is really biased toward the powerhouse programs. Guys like Matt Walsh, Chris Duhon, and Jason Maxiell have no business being on this list. 

Questionable selections
1. Matt Walsh - simply not that good
2. Chris Duhon - horrible last year
3. Jason Maxiell - overrated
4. Fransisco Garcia - should break out, but hasn't yet
5. Chris Hill - over Devin Harris? Nah...


Players who could have replaced them (those slighted in bold)

Taylor Coppenrath, Vermont
*Marques Green, St. Bonaventure*
Gary Neal, LaSalle
Tim Pickett, Florida State
Sean May, North Carolina
Jawad Williams, North Carolina
Michael Morandais, Colorado
*Aaron Miles, Kansas*
Antoine Wright, Texas A&M
Ryan Sidney, Boston College
Chevon Troutman, Pittsburgh
John Allen, Seton Hall
*Bryant Matthews, Virginia Tech*
Drew Schifino, West Virginia
*Devin Harris, Wisconsin*
Demon Brown, Charlotte
Corey Santee, TCU
*Morris Finley, UAB*
Rafael Araujo, BYU
*Matt Nelson, Colorado State*
Dijon Thompson, UCLA
Justin Reed, Mississippi
*Jaime Lloreda, LSU
Ronny Turiaf, Gonzaga*
Jason Parker, Tulsa


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> Players who could have replaced them (those slighted in bold)
> 
> Taylor Coppenrath, Vermont
> ...


I agree with Matt Nelson, Devin Harris, Aaron Miles (now that Hinrich's gone), and Antoine Wright. I really disagree with Rafael Araujo (the foul machine), Dijon Thompson, Ronny Turiaf, Sean May (not yet, one more year), and Michael Morandais. Haven't seen much of the other guys, maybe a game or two, but not enough to judge them on Wooden Award status.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> Sean May (not yet, one more year)


If Fransisco Garcia, Paul Davis, and freakin Matt Walsh can be on the list, then Sean May deserves to be there. He was heads and tails above these guys, and it only took 10 games to plainly see it.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> 
> 
> If Fransisco Garcia, Paul Davis, and freakin Matt Walsh can be on the list, then Sean May deserves to be there. He was heads and tails above these guys, and it only took 10 games to plainly see it.


How is Sean May THAT much better than those 3?


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

I watched Sean May at least 4 times early in the season, and he is simply a dominant college basketball player. He's light on his feet, has great touch and hands, multiple scoring moves, and an excellent feel for the game. 

Davis and Garcia could match him this year, but if May stays healthy, he just as good as both. Definitely better than Matt Walsh.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

Yeah, May is a great player. Nice touch on his shot, made some great passes, good rebounder, good shot blocker, some polished post moves, but in his 11 games last year, he didn't impress me enough to think he is already a top player in college. I wouldn't doubt it if he's a top player after this year, but I don't think he deserves to be called a top player YET.


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

I am glad to see Dee Brown on the list cause he is really going to rip it up this year, just in case you didn't know that. I just can't wait.


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tdizzle</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I think they judge on how good a conference is more by how the teams have done at the end-of-the-season rather then player award nominations.


If that is the case, then don't bring up NBA players ever, and make sure none of your SEC buddies do, either. Not saying you personally have, but I know others have.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dmilesai</b>!
> Yeah, May is a great player. Nice touch on his shot, made some great passes, good rebounder, good shot blocker, some polished post moves, but in his 11 games last year, he didn't impress me enough to think he is already a top player in college. I wouldn't doubt it if he's a top player after this year, but I don't think he deserves to be called a top player YET.


Why wouldn't he be a top player in college? He went up against some of the toughest competition in the nation last winter, and looked outstanding. 

He certainly looked better last season than Davis, Walsh, or Garcia. I expect Davis, and probably Garcia to have breakout seasons, but I think May was as good those two will be this year, last year.


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

cory violette is a poor mans sean may (lacks the athleticsm)

they both have good hands and get great position in the post for easy finishes

but there is a reason why sean may is at UNC and cory violette is at gonzaga

ronny turiaf on the other hand is extremely talented and athletic, but the stigma attached with foreigners (he is from france) is that when they are in another country and get offered a full scholarship to an american school, they can't tell the difference between UNC and South Central Middle North Dakota State Agricultural And Technical School of Arts And Sciences , who perennially lead NAIA division 12 in fans that can count to 10

the allure of a scholarship to an american school is enoguh for them, that is what makes foreign countries a gold mine for basketball talent

they have the drive and desire and work ethic to get to where we are (the land of opportunity)


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

There are really only five or ten guys really in competition for this anyway, maybe 20 max, so it doesn't really matter if someone who's a borderline finalist is left off the list, because they're not going to win it. Small school guys never win it because even if they have outstanding numbers they're doing it against inferior competition for the most part. When was the last time the nation's leading scorer won the award? Probably awhile ago, because the nation's leading scorer is usually a guy at a small school.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Darius Rice 4 Wooden!


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

Darius Rice for feed the children!  

that shot he hit vs UCONN last yr was heartbreaking

if uconn has a good year then i see okafor or gordon taking the wooden


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

What about Utah's incoming freshman Andrew Bogut? He was the MVP of the Junior World Championships...


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> What about Utah's incoming freshman Andrew Bogut? He was the MVP of the Junior World Championships...


It would be extremely rare for any freshman to be nominated preseason, it just doesn't happen.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ltrain99</b>!
> It would be extremely rare for any freshman to be nominated preseason, it just doesn't happen.


It is extremley hard for a freshman to even come in the top 3 for the Wooden award or Melo would have had it last year..


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> Darius Rice 4 Wooden!


I hope Philly grabs Darius in the draft.


----------



## dukeballer25 (Aug 26, 2003)

2 words

chris duhon


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dukeballer25</b>!
> 2 words
> 
> chris duhon


:rotf: You have no idea how long I laughed when I read that statement.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dukeballer25</b>!
> 2 words
> 
> chris duhon


:uhoh:


----------

